# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Сочи 2014

## basurero

Сочи получил право провести зимнюю олимпиаду 2014-ого года. 
Что вы думаете об этом? Кто-нибудь из вас посещал этот город?

----------


## pisces

> Сочи получил право провести зимнюю олимпиаду 2014-ого года. 
> Что вы думаете об этом? Кто-нибудь из вас посещал этот город?

 Город не посещал, но думаю что олимпиада - это очень хорошо как для "пиара" России в целом, так и для развития туристического бизнеса в Сочи.

----------


## JJ

В городе не был, жена со старшей дочерью там отдыхала. С её слов город - ацтой, природа, правда, хорошая.
Олимпиада нам нафиг не нужна. Эти 12 миллиардов можно (и нужно!) потратить эффективнее.
Сегодня праздник спортсменов и чинарей. Чинари своруют как минимум 30%.

----------


## Оля

Я там была. В детстве часто. А последний раз несколько лет назад - ездила отдыхать. В целом не понравилось. Сервис там ужасный.   ::   Море очень грязное было...  ::  С транспортом - просто туши свет. Можно 40 минут ехать две остановки. Цены на продукты почти как в Москве. Снять жилье тоже очень дорого. 
Но Олимпиада - это, наверное, хорошо. Для развития города и для России вообще...

----------


## Rtyom

Какое там развитие! Даже если что-то и будет, через год загнётся окончательно. Не думаю, что подойдут с умом и всё просчитают. Главное — бабки получить, а там уже позаботятся о них.

----------


## TATY

Я был в Сочи в Мае, мне очень понравился город.

----------


## Ramil

Я был 2 года назад. Те, кто помнит Сочи времён профсоюзных путёвок этот город просто не узнают. Я был очень приятно удивлён изменениями, произошедшими там. Город вычистили, начали приводить в порядок, сходит на нет это ощущение вечной разрухи и совка, постепенно налаживается сервис и быт, построено очень много частных гостиниц, предлагающих самые разнообразные условия отдыха (реально от 600 рублей за сутки до .... тут уже только ваша фантазия). Думаю, что к Олимпиаде Сочи будет просто "сверкать". 
Жил я правда в Адлере. Конечно Адлер немного отстаёт от Сочи но в целом выглядит довольно прилично. Ездил в Красную Поляну - это место уже напоминает Европу. Современные гостиницы, инфраструктура, сервис и пр. Собственно, как я понимаю, этот горнолыжный курорт и будет "эпицентром" этой Олимпиады. От Красной Поляны я был вообще в восторге. 
Единственный минус - очень хреново с транспортной инфраструктурой. Дороги всего две (нижняя вдоль моря - думаю, все кто там был её хорошо помнят, потому как она была единственной трассой) и верхняя (построена недавно и далеко не во все места по ней можно попасть). В черте центральной части города (вообще общая его протяжённость более 100 км, но есть разные районы Адлер, Хоста, Центр, Дагомыс, Лазаревское), ввиду наличия всего лишь одной магистральной дороги, естественно пробки. Если не построят ещё дорог (что трудно - всё-таки горная местность) с обилием приезжих город просто парализует. (То же касается трассы до Красной поляны - она весьма узкая).

----------


## Scorpio

Лично я -- рад. Считаю, что Сочи -- вполне подходящее место.

----------


## Оля

Возможно, что все именно так и есть, я-то там последний раз была пять лет назад.
Но вообще-то когда мужчина начинает рассказывать о том, какой там-то и там-то прекрасный сервис, я не верю до конца, что сервис действительно хороший. Потому что он хороший, когда не хамят никому, а не только солидным мужчинам, которым хамить в общем-то даже и небезопасно.  ::     

> Единственный минус - очень хреново с транспортной инфраструктурой.

 Вооооот.

----------


## Ramil

> Возможно, что все именно так и есть, я-то там последний раз была пять лет назад.
> Но вообще-то когда мужчина начинает рассказывать о том, какой там-то и там-то прекрасный сервис, я не верю до конца, что сервис действительно хороший. Потому что он хороший, когда не хамят никому, а не только солидным мужчинам, которым хамить в общем-то даже и небезопасно.

 У меня индикатор - моя жена. От неё у обслуживающего персонала развивается нервная чесотка и дёргается глаз. Она доводит официантов и служащих гостиниц до белого каления, она требует оказания услуг сообразно оплаченным деньгам и заставляет отработать и попотеть за каждый отданный рубль (или цент - персонал гостиницы в Италии за время нашего пребывания там после первого же скандала обращался к ней исключительно "мадам" и по-моему выучил русский мат в совершенстве). 
Я же гораздо более снисходителен и могу "переплатить". Так вот - если ей нравится, значит сервис хороший.  ::

----------


## Оля

У меня индикатор - я. У меня на лице не написано, что у меня есть деньги (скорее, наоборот), и у меня на лице написано, что я не буду ругаться и чего-то требовать - так вот, если _мне_ не хамят, то значит "сервис" хороший.   ::  
И потом, я имела в виду не столько сервис в гостиницах и ресторанах, сколько вообще общий уровень культуры обслуживания, например, продавцов в магазинах, кондукторов в автобусах, продавцов мороженого на улице... Хотя в ресторане - да, был у меня случай, даже два. Я сделала заказ, мне его принесли, еще принесли вилки, салфетки - а хлеба не принесли (может, и не должны были, но просто в Москве его приносят, даже если ты его не просишь, и он тебе не нужен). Тогда я сказала официантке: "Извините, а Вы не могли бы еще хлеб принести?" Меня ее реакция ну очень удивила. Она скривилась и очень недовольным тоном буркнула: "Ну Вы что?? - сразу не могли сказать??" (типа я по нескольку раз буду из-за Вас ходить!).
А в другой раз - вообще... Я пришла, села за столик, подошла официантка, приняла у меня заказ (записала его себе в блокнот!) и потом вдруг спросила, не против ли я того, чтобы пересесть за другой столик, поменьше. Ну мне было все равно, я пересела. Сидела я за ним долго.... Как потом оказалось, этот столик обслуживался другой официанткой, а моим заказом никто и не думал заниматься. Конечно, сидит какая-то там девчонка, кому до нее какое дело...

----------


## Wowik

http://www.ski.ru/static/355/4_24165.html

----------


## Ramil

Оля, такие как ты - находка для любого халдея. Ведь клиенты (как уже говорилось на этом форуме) - все уроды  ::  с точки зрения любого обслуживающего клиентов работника. И всех их он тихо ненавидит. А каждому любезничать - здоровья не хватает. Поэтому они всегда "пробуют" тебя. Если ты поддаёшься - всё - ты для них не человек. А вот если их осаживать и объяснять, кто они, а кто ты (КЛИЕНТ! Т.е. человек, который принёс им деньги) - они начинают работать.  
В поездках я часто сталкивался с проблемой качества сервиса. Ведь москвичи все - "зажравшиеся скоты"  ::  и, надо же, требуют, сволочи, чтобы им оказывались услуги "согласно прейскуранту", причём качественно. Часто эта проблема возникает из-за того, что если в Москве люди за свою работу держатся и стараются, потому что в случае чего разговор короткий - заявление на стол, расчёт (минус штрафы, согласно трудовому договору) и до свидания. Потому что большая конкуренция и на любую работу найдутся желающие.
В других городах (не в областных центрах, где условия всё больше походят на московские, а в городках поменьше) ещё надо постараться найти "другого такого дурака", который будет за те же гроши на тебя пахать. Поэтому там много вещей сходит с рук. Да и если люди, живущие в Москве, уже отвыкли от хамства в обслуживающей сфере, то местная клиентура не такая привередливая и к этому делу привыкшая.

----------


## Ramil

> ... у меня на лице написано, что я не буду ругаться и чего-то требовать - так вот, если _мне_ не хамят, то значит "сервис" хороший.

 Анекдот: 
В автобусе толкаются интеллигент и пролетарий, пролетарий естественно "проехался" по поводу "вшивого интеллигента", на что тот, поправив очки говорит: "Я не интеллигент, я такое же быдло как и вы"  ::  
А ты попробуй "нарисовать" на лице, что ты будешь ругаться и требовать, что вообще ты - взрывоопасная истеричная стерва. Взглядом "обещай" много много проблем и головной боли. Говори требовательным, те терпящим возражения голосом, требуй, а не проси и тебе не будет никто хамить (даже если всё это будет напускным).

----------


## Оля

> В автобусе толкаются интеллигент и пролетарий, пролетарий естественно "проехался" по поводу "вшивого интеллигента", на что тот, поправив очки говорит: "Я не интеллигент, я такое же быдло как и вы"

 Я слышала немного по-другому:   ::  
- Интеллигент, что ли??
- Нет, нет, такое же быдло, как и Вы.

----------


## Scorpio

> А ты попробуй "нарисовать" на лице, что ты будешь ругаться и требовать, что вообще ты - взрывоопасная истеричная стерва. Взглядом "обещай" много много проблем и головной боли. Говори требовательным, те терпящим возражения голосом, требуй, а не проси и тебе не будет никто хамить (даже если всё это будет напускным).

 Это, может, и перебор -- но поругаться в таких случаях полезно. 
А вообще-то, лучше всего просто ходить в приличные рестораны, с нормальной обслугой.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  А ты попробуй "нарисовать" на лице, что ты будешь ругаться и требовать, что вообще ты - взрывоопасная истеричная стерва. Взглядом "обещай" много много проблем и головной боли. Говори требовательным, те терпящим возражения голосом, требуй, а не проси и тебе не будет никто хамить (даже если всё это будет напускным).   Это, может, и перебор -- но поругаться в таких случаях полезно. 
> А вообще-то, лучше всего просто ходить в приличные рестораны, с нормальной обслугой.

 Гдеж их взять-то в каком-нибудь Усть-Переп.здюйске?

----------


## Оля

> А вообще-то, лучше всего просто ходить в приличные рестораны, с нормальной обслугой.

 То есть, в Сочи не ездить...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Блин, проблема решается просто: вообще никуда не ходить. Я не требовательный, к примеру. Пожую и колбаску из холодильника.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Блин, проблема решается просто: вообще никуда не ходить. Я не требовательный, к примеру. Пожую и колбаску из холодильника.

 И колой запьешь.   ::

----------


## Оля

Я не могу колбаску из холодильника. У меня организм растет, и аппетит зверский.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Я не могу колбаску из холодильника. У меня организм растет, и аппетит зверский.

 Да у меня тоже вроде ещё апогея не достиг.  ::  Правда, я за этим делом не слежу, поэтому и на фотографии такой худой.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Колбаска, конечно, хорошо, но хоть иногда хочется себя побаловать карпаччо, фуа-гра и прочими гастрономическими излишествами. Тоскливо каждый день лопать картоху. Живём-то один раз.

----------


## Basil77

> Колбаска, конечно, хорошо, но хоть иногда хочется себя побаловать карпаччо, фуа-гра и прочими гастрономическими излишествами. Тоскливо каждый день лопать картоху. Живём-то один раз.

 Ты поаккуратней с карпаччо, от него глисты заводятся...   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Колбаска, конечно, хорошо, но хоть иногда хочется себя побаловать карпаччо, фуа-гра и прочими гастрономическими излишествами. Тоскливо каждый день лопать картоху. Живём-то один раз.

 Ну чего так пессимстично. Помним мы только одну жизнь, а обжорство — страшный грех.  ::

----------


## Leof

> Колбаска, конечно, хорошо, но хоть иногда хочется себя побаловать карпаччо, фуа-гра и прочими гастрономическими излишествами. Тоскливо каждый день лопать картоху. Живём-то один раз.

 Рамиль, значит, картоху тебе лопать тоскливо! :P  
А кто за олимпиаду за 12 млрд?

----------


## Rtyom

Паткалол...   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

Я люблю картоху! Очень! Вообще, главное - не картоха, а то - К ЧЕМУ она прилагается в качестве гарнира.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну вы и гастрономы.   ::   Лучше картохи может быть только картоха.

----------


## Оля

> Лучше картохи может быть только картоха.

 Ну как гарнир - да.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

::

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Лучше картохи может быть только картоха.   Ну как гарнир - да.

 Подождите, подождите! 
А как же макароны?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Колбаска, конечно, хорошо, но хоть иногда хочется себя побаловать карпаччо, фуа-гра и прочими гастрономическими излишествами. Тоскливо каждый день лопать картоху. Живём-то один раз.   Рамиль, значит, картоху тебе лопать тоскливо! :P  
> А кто за олимпиаду за 12 млрд?

 Я буду лопать картоху и зыркать олимпиаду по телику. Может быть даже сделаю себе паровых котлеток к картохе. Ещё поставлю жбанчик квашеной капусты, а запивать я это всё буду ледяной водочкой. 
Мечта обывателя.... %)

----------


## Leof

А телек называетя Рубин или Рекорд? :P

----------


## Оля

> Подождите, подождите!
> А как же макароны?

 Картоха намного лучше, сытнее и вкуснее. И полезнее.

----------


## Wowik

> Originally Posted by Wowik  Подождите, подождите!
> А как же макароны?   Картоха намного лучше, сытнее и вкуснее. И полезнее.

 OK! Кляты бульбаши!  
Тогда жарим на сале, с лучком, вбиваем яичко, посыпаем укропчиком...
Режем огурчик-помидорчик. Самогон по вкусу, бульбяный или буряковый.  
Всё! Хочу драников!

----------


## Leof

Хватит! 
Не травите душу!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> а запивать я это всё буду ледяной водочкой.

  И селедочку под водочку.

----------


## Ramil

Селёдку не люблю. Рыбки красненькой.... а лучше беленькой. Бы.
Блин. Жрать охота.
А на обед только булка с йогуртом.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Селёдку не люблю.

 Я тоже.
Я люблю маринованные огручики. Корнюшоны. К картошке.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Далеко от темы ушли, товарищи.   ::   
(Рамиль попытался вернуться, но еда пересиливает.)

----------


## Wowik

> Селёдку не люблю. Рыбки красненькой.... а лучше беленькой. Бы.
> Блин. Жрать охота.
> А на обед только булка с йогуртом.

 Да, охота. Пойду-ка блинчиками с сёмгой обедать. И еще с сулугуни.

----------


## Rtyom

Баян в тему: 
Приходит новый русский к доктору.
— Помогите, доктор! Ем икру — выходит икра... Ем балык — выходит балык... Сделайте так, чтобы как у всех — г*вно выходило!
— Больной, так вы и ешьте, что все простые люди едят!

----------


## Scorpio

Это вы специально, чтобы аппетит испортить?

----------


## Rtyom

Нет, чтобы сменить тему.

----------


## Leof

на повестке дня  *СОЧИ 2014*

----------


## Rtyom

Ещё далеко, целых семь лет! Чего обсуждать? 
(Это я провоцирую.)

----------


## Leof

Ладно, так и быть, устраивайте свою олимпиаду.  ::     Ааав двутыщатридцатьшестом кааакшаарахнит метеорит! Всё одно: сгорит укчОртовой матири!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, он раньше шарахнет.

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Ramil

К 2014 эта статистика изменится. К тому же она неверна. Короче - пропагандистский листок. 
Но отражает настроения некоторых слоёв общества.
(Вообще всех, кто считает что нужно всё отнять и поделить надо сослать на урановые рудники).

----------


## Wowik

> К 2014 эта статистика изменится. К тому же она неверна. Короче - пропагандистский листок. 
> Но отражает настроения некоторых слоёв общества.
> (Вообще всех, кто считает что нужно всё отнять и поделить надо сослать на урановые рудники).

 Не обязательно отнимать и делить, а приумножить более рациональным способом.
Но агитка, конечно, в цифрах врет сильно.

----------


## charlestonian

> 

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  Ужос  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> К 2014 эта статистика изменится. К тому же она неверна. Короче - пропагандистский листок. 
> Но отражает настроения некоторых слоёв общества.
> (Вообще всех, кто считает что нужно всё отнять и поделить надо сослать на урановые рудники).

 *К 2014 эта статистика изменится.* 
Yeah and donkeys will fly too  ::

----------


## Ramil

Она может измениться и в худшую сторону, так что твоё зубоскальство двусмыссленно. Но важно то, что она неверна. (Вернее, после её публикации - уже не важно. Это стало "правдой").

----------


## Орчун

Я не посещал туда,но отсюда(Трабзона) очень близкий.Hell knows,I might visit there for the olympia  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я не был там, но отсюда(Трабзона) это очень близко.

----------


## Орчун

Thanks Olya,One day I'll succeed in correct typing in Russian when I entirely learned it   ::

----------


## mishau_

Единственное, что я понял из выступления Путина на олимпийском комитете,
это то, что он был резидентом не только в Германии, но так же в Англии
и Франции.   ::

----------


## Zaya

*Орчун*, are you sure you can learn it entirely?  ::

----------


## mishau_



----------


## Rtyom

Так оно и будет!  ::

----------


## mishau_

Мне кажется окурки все-таки не соберут.

----------


## Rtyom

Ну, уж 12 млрд. «освоены» точно будут.  ::

----------

